# What to expect post- Sallie



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Got a trip planned next wk to go to Louisiana to fish the marsh (east side of MS river). Primarily targeting reds...... trout will be a bonus. With Sallie barrelling thru tomorrow, what should I expect? I assume a week is enough time for the water to clear.


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Pray that power is restored quickly so the beer can be kept cold.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

May get to catch a few Blue Catfish and Bass.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

It depends, but it could be on fire.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

EdK13 said:


> May get to catch a few Blue Catfish and Bass.


I can catch all of those I want at home. Id just as soon they leave me alone when I go to Louisiana


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

anzuelo said:


> Pray that power is restored quickly so the beer can be kept cold.


I'll be sure and pack the cooler with enough to share


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd expect to cancel your trip or lower your catch expectations. I'd say two weeks before fishing returns to normal depending on where you are going. Don't forget a few weeks ago there was a cat 4 storm that beat up Western Louisiana so both sides of the state are getting hammered this summer.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Jay, is that because the water levels will be so high and perhaps the water really dirty? Any other reasons?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Two weeks from now may not be enough time for water conditions to improve for sight cast fly fishing. May be 100 year flood runoff for the next week or so. One thing for certain, some of the Biloxi marsh clay islands will vanish, never to return. Chandeleur sand bars will also be diminished. So overall loss of marsh just accelerated twenty years.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I know im in the minority here, but I don't fly fish and I don't care if I catch em where they are shallow enough to see them or not. I'll throw artificials in deeper water and still have a ball, but I don't want to waste my time either.


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Sea


Goatlips said:


> View attachment 155818
> View attachment 155818


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Search Fred Everhardt jr on FB for more pics.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I guess at this point, it's post-Beta.....


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Neal see my response to our Reggio post.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Honestly I would wait. Who knows what passable waterways are now closed, what new bars are where, and what trash is in the water. I’ve put a metal pole thru the bottom of a flats skiff after a storm and my dad has run up on a mud flat that didn’t exist before the storm and was helicoptered out. Until some local folks start going, I would not waste my time but that’s just me. Unless you know this place like the back of your hand and know others who do so you can find out where they have been, you probably don’t want to be the Guinea Pig out there.


----------

